

Ask HN: I need to develop an educational game that is rpg - jarvizx

I need to develop an educational game that is rpg<p>I&#x27;m a web developer, I have no experience in game development but I need to play roles in mobiles and web browser.<p>that could be used to develop engine? (fast)<p>thank you very much
======
dsalazar
I have just made something like that. Contact me at: daniel_salazar @ hotmail

